# Dewinterizing



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

I have seen much debate about the use of anti-freeze vs opening the low point drains for winterizing so dewinterizing I did the following.

For an experiment I opened up the low point drains and let out the anti freeze. Then added water to the tank. I found that the shower and the outdoor kitchen still had the pink stuff in when I turned them on. Each tap was opened when I opened the low point drains but clearly not all was drained.

Blowing each line through one by one would be the only way to clear and reduce the risk of freezing if you wan to avoid anti freeze. Probably not a 100% as has been the argument on this web site.

Just for info

David


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Gilligan decided what low point drain meant.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I actually do both when I winterize. First I blow out all the lines with 30 psi of air, one fixture at a time. Then I switch my winterization valve over, and run RV antifreeze into the system, again, one fixture at a time.

De-winterizing, I do pretty much the opposite, except for the air.

Tim


----------



## mdombroski (Mar 7, 2006)

Hello

Shouldn't we say: Spring-tizing 
Instead of: De-Winterizing


----------



## Huskytracks (Apr 18, 2005)

The keystone dealer up here in AK said he prfers to drain and then blow out the water lines. He said he is worried about antifreeze freezing up







So he just opens all the drains, runs the pump dry and blows out the lines. I don't know if I want to endorse that method but if what he did was bad they would be up to their eyeballs in plumbing repairs by the first spring. And he has been in business for 10 years up here.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

A dealer in Ak does not trust the antifreeze to not freeze and Jolly in ND trusts it not to freeze and it does not.







Never had a problem in NJ either.

John

Sounds like a money saving thing for the dealer


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

A great trip I got earlier from this site was tank a small piece of tubing and stick it with a slight curve into the water heater while it's draining. I was amazed at how much more water came out after dropping below the plug level. Sorry I can't give credit to the poster on that one but I don't remember who it was.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Me


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

mdombroski said:


> Hello
> 
> Shouldn't we say: Spring-tizing
> Instead of: De-Winterizing
> ...


Good Point. I like it.

Thor


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> I actually do both when I winterize. First I blow out all the lines with 30 psi of air, one fixture at a time. Then I switch my winterization valve over, and run RV antifreeze into the system, again, one fixture at a time.
> [snapback]98218[/snapback]​


We do the same. Hoping to de-winterize this weekend.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

OutbackPM said:


> I have seen much debate about the use of anti-freeze vs opening the low point drains for winterizing so dewinterizing I did the following.
> 
> For an experiment I opened up the low point drains and let out the anti freeze. Then added water to the tank. I found that the shower and the outdoor kitchen still had the pink stuff in when I turned them on. Each tap was opened when I opened the low point drains but clearly not all was drained.
> 
> ...


My guess is your dealer thinks it's too cold in AK for typical antifreeze. (antifreeze only protects down to a certain temp) It's probably less risky to blow out the lines up there.

In my experience...blowing out the lines doesn't ensure you get all the water out. Even running compressed air through the system will not COMPLETELY dry out the lines, elbows, fittings, pump, etc. I use antifreeze in my system, and have never had a problem. (I get the stuff good to -50 or -60F) If that freezes...I'm moving.


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

I just blew out the lines this winter. I was careful to make sure I opened all the faucets, etc. one at a time, including the hot water tank and low points. After draining the fresh water tank, I ran the pump a few seconds to clear it. The only anti-freeze went into the drain traps. Looks like it did just fine.

Bob


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> A dealer in Ak does not trust the antifreeze to not freeze and Jolly in ND trusts it not to freeze and it does not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...
























I m thinking Ak is Arkansas, not Alaska
















John


----------

